# Im fed up!



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

my son wants me to make him some dish cloths. of courae I didnt have the color he wanted. went to Wlmrt. they disnt have it, they. only have one ailse of yarn! &#128545; today I ran into Michaels's. same story less & less yarn. I did manage to get 6. skeins of cotton. $1.98 each. the cashier asked me how I was & I said angry. when asked why I said every time I come in here you have leas & less yarn.

the stores ate full of. raft stuff and not to put anyones craft down at least with yarn you make clothing not just dust colle tors. are thesrorea trying to put yarn out of business? when is it now the trend to carry less & less?

thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Unfortunately for many of us, several "craft" store franchises are carrying their own yarns ... more profit. And ones such as Michael's deem other crafts more profitable. They are trying to stay in business. We yarn users have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree, about the only stores I can find a decent selection of yarn is Ac Moore or Joann fabric. I like Michael's Loop yarn, bit there isn't much else to choose from. I hear your pain. Every time I go there I find less and less I like. Those are the only 3 stores near me. I'm sure there are more but I'm not willing to drive more than 30 minutes from my home to buy yarn, so I usually buy alot when I go


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

The lady in the fabric/yarn/craft department at Walmart told me that the corporate strategy is to push customers into buying online. 

The selection is huge and the prices are good, it's just that there's a delay in getting your merchandise, and you can't touch it first. 

They don't care about that. They just know that they don't have to stock as much in the store. They can keep it in the warehouse and they need less store square footage to handle the product.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Walmart seems to have less and less. I seldom see anyone even looking at their yarn and they don't really restock and get new things. AC Moore is at least much better and they do get new. So the stores no doubt wonder why they sell less and people shop online more.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

May be area specific as JoAnn, Michael's and Hobby Lobby here seem to have quite a bit.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I quit going to Michaels because they had so little yarn from which to choose the last time I was there. I was so disappointed because years ago they used to have a really nice selection. JoAnn's still has a great selection of yarn as does Hobby Lobby. Once in a while I can find what I want at Walmart, but gone are the days for them too in having a great selection of yarn. Before the Super Walmarts, they used to have two aisles of yarn. Now, they don't even have half an isle. Fred Meyer is the same way in not having near as much yarn as they used to have. I remember years ago (probably about 30+ years ago) Sears used to carry yarn as did K-Mart. I used to buy most of my yarn from K-Mart because they had such a nice selection at really good prices. One day I went into K-Mart to get some yarn and it was no longer there. Of course, one can always order yarn on line, but I like to see and touch yarn before I buy it, so I don't order on line very often. Our sources are getting less and less all the time, so it is a little frustrating.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Seems like the trend, at least for the big "box stores" is to sell less in the building and more on line. Saves them wages and space.what they will use the space for is hard to determine.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Seems like the trend, at least for the big "box stores" is to sell less in the building and more on line. Saves them wages and space.what they will use the space for is hard to determine.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe this is all good news for LYSs, of course you typically pay more. Perhaps they will start to carry less expensive yarns.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I buy on line because I can't get out much. We have 1 LYS here but the prices are outrageous. Just got a new Michaels about 2 1/2 miles away but haven't gotten there yet. I would really like to see the yarn in person. If it is a yarn I know, I don't mind buying on line but there are so many new things that I just have to take a chance on.......or ask about them here on KP.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Same here, but it's not only yarn. A lot of the brand names are gone, only store brands of foods, many of which are not that good. Everything is getting pushed to online.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been annoyed with Jo-Ann Fabrics since they opened the store in our town. I went in 3 days after they opened and in spite of the sign our front "Jo-Ann Fabric and Crafts" I was in the store for about 17 minutes before I ran across the fabric. It's not a big store but less than 1/4 is fabric.And you are so right, the yarn dept gets to be smaller all the time. And they seem to be carrying less fabric. At least I find things missing that I used to buy.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ravelry is such a great source of information for unknown yarns. Most of my stash was purchased on-line and un-seen - there just were no LYS stores where I was living. By reading comments and project notes, I could decide whether or not the on-line "deal" was a good bet. I only had a few dissapointments.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

There are two Michael's near my house, and one of them has a lot of yarn and the other has very little. There's a third one near my work that has a decent selection.
Same with JoAnn's, one near home and one near work, one of them has a very little yarn but the other one has a TON. When I really need something specific I go to that JoAnn's and usually find what I need.

So yeah, it's the luck of the draw! (and location)


----------



## jessie s (Mar 19, 2011)

In Ontario we have Lens Mill Store, not one in my area but about an hours drive away. They have lots of wool plus I make teddies and want the eyes that are firmly attached with a backing. They have them so stock up on them too. The Michaels in our area only has glue on googly eyes, not even the sew on ones. Popularity of certain crafts keep changing but knitting and crocheting stay. So why do some stores only stock the craft supplies that are only popular for a short time. Keep the knitters and crocheters happy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have noticed that also. Less and less yarn. Guess that is why some of us have resorted to buying on line and hoping for the best.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

The JoAnn's near me still stocks a decent amount of yarn. The Michael's has nothing so I never bother to stop there anymore and they're right next door to the JoAnn's. The biggest selection can be found at the AC Moore down the road a bit. We also have Hobby Lobby but they mostly carry their own brand so not a big selection. If I want their brand I go there but otherwise, there's not much of an incentive to stop in and browse. The only LYS left is too far away even if I could afford to shop there, so I never go. I don't mind buying yarn online, but like others, I'm a little leery of trying new ones. Don't want to get stuck paying return postage!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ceejay42 said:


> There are two Michael's near my house, and one of them has a lot of yarn and the other has very little. There's a third one near my work that has a decent selection.
> Same with JoAnn's, one near home and one near work, one of them has a very little yarn but the other one has a TON. When I really need something specific I go to that JoAnn's and usually find what I need.
> 
> So yeah, it's the luck of the draw! (and location)


That sounds like a management problem. Either overworked, incompetent or bad planning.

Talk to the store manager. State your comparisons with other stores and what you would like to see changed.

The manager's personal income is tied to commissions from their store's sales. They should be caring to find out if they are losing money to other stores or to the Internet.

If nothing is resolved, go over the store manager's head to the district manager.

:-o :-o :-o


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I got a half a dozen colors of Premier brand cotton in the big skein from Walmart online. Because I spent more than $50, I got free shipping to my home. If you don't want to spend that much, you can order it and pick it up at your local store with no extra charge. I love internet shopping.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> I've been annoyed with Jo-Ann Fabrics since they opened the store in our town. I went in 3 days after they opened and in spite of the sign our front "Jo-Ann Fabric and Crafts" I was in the store for about 17 minutes before I ran across the fabric. It's not a big store but less than 1/4 is fabric.And you are so right, the yarn dept gets to be smaller all the time. And they seem to be carrying less fabric. At least I find things missing that I used to buy.


We have two Joann's in our town. One is convenient, is smaller and does not have a lot of yarn but has quite a selection of fabrics. I needed a set of needles and the convenient store did not have them but the one several miles further away did have them. Since this was my first time in that store I was blown away with the yarn section since it was 4 or 5 times (maybe more) yarn than the other store and lots more brands and types. I think it is the size and location a lot of times dictates what and how much they carry.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks freinds, I dont feel so alone now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Several Michael's have popped up in Montreal in the last few years. I've visited them and have seen that some have barely any yarn while others have bigger yarn sections each time. 

I've been good; I've bought zero yarn on those trips. I was just our son's driver and the 'user' of the second 50% off coupon he'd printed off.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I buy all my yarn on line,the yarn here is expensive and there is not alot of choice.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I've noticed my Michaels carries less name brand and going with their own brand. Ours does have a large well stocked department. I'm in Toronto and I usually go to local shop, called the Yarn Guy. Prices are great and so is selection. I'm lucky to have the store. He does ship anywhere, maybe check his site. Good luck, it is frustrating.


----------



## pineneedles4 (Oct 24, 2011)

What is frustrating to me is when I pick up a book at one of the stores and decide to knit a sweater, they never have enough yarn in one color to make the item. I don't want to 'order it' and wait weeks, I want it now so I can begin the project! This is why I end up at independent yarn shops where I have to pay so much. Sometimes if I don't need the yarn right away I'll order it on-line and save quite a bit of money. I wonder if they realize how much business they lose by not carrying enough yarn for customers?


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

we don't have LYS in my home town we only have the spotlight chain and they sell everything (except food) but they have a great array of different yarns and quite a good price just hope they never close down


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I like to try and shop local but sometimes it comes down to cost. Some of our small independent stores are very expensive. The store I use always has tent sales, and that's when I try to get what I need. Cost does play a major role.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in a large urban area and the yarn availability is a joke. I buy online mainly. Years ago even the drug stores sold yarn. KMart had a wonderful selection and now they've pulled 2 KMarts from here.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I went to Michael's to find sock yarn and the selection was terrible. Never again!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Our Michaels wants $8.00 a ball for Patons Kroy. You really have to shop around. I'm making socks for the homeless and 16.00 a pair is abit much. I wait for our local tent sale and get 6 balls for 18.00.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

I knew there was a reason why I STASH....I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

You have to stockpile or stash. I think all hobbies are getting very pricey. My brother builds models, cars planes etc and the prices are getting crazy. The markup on them is roughly 40%. Just keep stashing. &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Jean Keith said:


> I live in a large urban area and the yarn availability is a joke. I buy online mainly. Years ago even the drug stores sold yarn. KMart had a wonderful selection and now they've pulled 2 KMarts from here.


I was born and raised in Chicago. When I was a child, you could find yarn and needles nearly _everywhere_! Every large department store such as Sears, JCPenney, Montgomery Ward, the discount chains like Kresge, E J Korvette, Zayres, even Woolworth's. When Kmart and Venture (the forerunner of Target) popped onto the scene they had tons of yarn. And quite sizable fabric departments, as well. The same for knitting/crochet and sewing _patterns_. I used to LOVE the Simplicity knitting pattern booklets! They were such beautiful patterns. Alas, they have all been lost in various moves 

I think with the advent of so much internet buying, fewer and fewer brick and mortar stores are willing to sacrifice sales floor space to needle crafts. So sad.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

cakediva said:


> I knew there was a reason why I STASH....I KNEW IT!!!!


  :thumbup:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I wonder if each store manager decides what to carry? If their sales reflect what the consumer is purchasing in that area and they don't reach a certain amount, they downsize it? Of course, once they do that and people realize there is not a good selection, they won't shop there and the spiral continues.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel your pain - Our local Walmart has junk yarn and I have to travel 25-35 miles one way to find a Joann's, or Michael's and further to AC Moore. When I go I make sure I buy a large supply. I understand other crafts are important but so is knitting, crocheting and hope the stores will realize that.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I know joanns sells bernat cotton and it comes in many colors. My brother wanted brown cotton. I was able to find it there.
Moonieboy


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I know joanns sells bernat cotton and it comes in many colors. My brother wanted brown cotton. I was able to find it there.
Moonieboy


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

We only have a shop here that sells most craft gear, and she is expensive. We have another shop that sells fabrics. Don't know about price wise. Haven't been there. Most of my yarn comes from The Reject Shop, Woolworths and Cheap as Chips. Unfortunately, only the early bird gets the best colors. I also buy from Spotlight, but that is three hundred k's away. That's the main reason I have such a big stash.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

KroSha said:


> The lady in the fabric/yarn/craft department at Walmart told me that the corporate strategy is to push customers into buying online.
> 
> The selection is huge and the prices are good, it's just that there's a delay in getting your merchandise, and you can't touch it first.
> 
> ...


 They do seem to carry more on-line. I have made several on-line purchases and had it shipped to the store to avoid paying shipping. They send an e-mail when it comes in.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't forget A C Moore, we have one in my area and it carries quite a bit of yarn, different from Joanns and Michaels


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I never purchase yarn at Wal-Mart because their selection stinks. I haven't been in a Michael's Store in two years not happy with them so I don't go there. JoAnn's sends out coupons then puts the yarn on sale so the coupon can't be used. Done with them! The only yarn I purchase at Hobby Lobby is "I Love this Cotton". I purchase almost exclusively from my LYS. Their prices are reasonable. She carries a wide selection of yarn and the best thing is I am supporting local businesses.


----------



## Patriciabowen (Apr 23, 2015)

I went to Wmart last week and there was very little yarn. I thought it was because I live in FL. But I guess it is the same sad story everywhere.


----------



## suzannejef (Feb 8, 2012)

I just wish AC Moore would start to carry something new. It the same ole stuff they have had for years. They don't even change up the colors. I leave empty handed and frustrated. Then go order some yummy yarn online.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I hope the hobby isn't dying. You never see many young people knitting here. I used to work at craft store, Lewis craft and we were always busy. Now alot of small yarn stores are empty. It is sad.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I buy all my stuff online even from the USA if there is good stuff, to UK. Waiting right now for ten inch stainless needles online. Then again I would have to travel cos I live in a small village.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I checked out the line of yarn on Walmarts on line site. Wow twice the variety on line than in the store. You can order site to site and not pay for shipping and just pick up your order at the store. Going to try that.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> The lady in the fabric/yarn/craft department at Walmart told me that the corporate strategy is to push customers into buying online.
> 
> The selection is huge and the prices are good, it's just that there's a delay in getting your merchandise, and you can't touch it first.
> 
> ...


Used to be true over two months ago, but beware that has all changed with their "preferred customer plans" which are a scam like the "extended warranties".

Needing more colors and color ways of the Bernat Blanket microfiber, I went online so see all the Spinrite has to offer. So nice of them to entice you to a broad spectrum until getting to the tab for "complete order" only to find the online is out of stock with all but three colors from the entire selection page.

Walmart I would add at least had all the colors "no longer in stock" "/" through which guess what? That was over 85% of their limited selection of colors.

If you have taken business admin. you would know that yarn like fabric is now a dying industry. The garment makers before the turn of the century had already gone in house to make what they needed for the retail needs. That has now all changed last fall with the new policy of "what you see is what you can get" in all stores and every department. Sure the economy went bad but not to panic like the Great Depression we just don't have any (they didn't either with the same complaint back then coming from the society safety net non-profits long before noting the increase in clients and the level of poverty in the upper middle to even lower upper class now needing service. Sure the "economy" has gotten better in that we have all learned to adjust and not the old meaning of "getting better". Just wait until reality really comes upside everyones head with the changes made to health care delivery--DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT ACA since it is only 20% of the real issue. If people had researched like they do online when the ACA was being proposed the two medical systems they based their proposals and then law on were the two worst HMOs in Seattle. Group Health basically went belly up and has only the clinics they expanded into before the electronic/data bubble burst and Virginia Mason is hanging on by the skin in their teeth when it was competing with Swedish (for profit) system earlier.

The ACA has not been fully implemented and people have no idea (since they don't either) how much co-pay/out-of-pocket everyone will be paying (even those with their cushy insurance plans they think they will be keeping). You will no longer have waiting areas so good luck with taking things to knit on. You will have to make an online appointment and go into the exam room and wait to be next to be seen (no receptionists). You will not be allowed to bring in "extra" stuff for infection control so would not be surprised if your knitting bag etc. will be confiscated more than the present airlines. KP will then need a whole section for those complaining about this alone.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Many of the chain stores who carry these types of items are filled according to sales. If an area has low sales in a certain item, such as yarn, they will carry less and less. Another area, the same store might have big sales in yarn and carry a larger variety.

I went to a JoAnn's in Mesquite, TX (Dallas) and found only 1 aisle of yarn, then went to a JoAnn's near Houston, TX and found 6 aisles of yarn. Just depends on what sells in a particular area.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry you missed this http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343158-1.html since if you had read through, many have noted the same thing already that you are so fed up about. Unfortunately, we are now the minority no matter what you might "think" because you have not done a blind study survey (not that they are good anymore either--like telemarketers they had their day) to see how many actually do knit and how many are using up their stock/stashes/hoards etc. like many of us using up all our savings/IRAs/bonds etc. with the "improving market/economy" with everyone floating on the same barge down the wide river in Egypt.

Good example. If I told you that you need to order online from Ice Yarn etc. a few years ago with all the shipping and handling (they get here fast due to the small amount of air freight coming from Turkey that is about to suffer like our UPS, Fed-Ex etc. in the early '80s) you would have told me I was completely off my rocker!!! Let alone they are getting most of their stock from China that can make it cheaper (until recently) and were merely winding the skeins instead. How many KPers do you know that work in the yarn mills in Turkey? Remember alibaba is now bigger than Amazon (from which they based their business model except used yarns and fiber instead of books) and even with the upcoming copyright/trademark infringement cases they will merely pay a fine and make three times more Hermes scarves while you are all struggling to find enough finger yarn to get started on yours.



Granny2005 said:


> my son wants me to make him some dish cloths. of courae I didnt have the color he wanted. went to Wlmrt. they disnt have it, they. only have one ailse of yarn! 😡 today I ran into Michaels's. same story less & less yarn. I did manage to get 6. skeins of cotton. $1.98 each. the cashier asked me how I was & I said angry. when asked why I said every time I come in here you have leas & less yarn.
> 
> the stores ate full of. raft stuff and not to put anyones craft down at least with yarn you make clothing not just dust colle tors. are thesrorea trying to put yarn out of business? when is it now the trend to carry less & less?
> 
> thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I agree. It's all based on sales.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

In our area,Meijer has a nice selection of yarns. There are 2 of their stores near me and I like them better than Walmart.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

In our area,Meijer has a nice selection of yarns. There are 2 of their stores near me and I like them better than Walmart.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> Maybe this is all good news for LYSs, of course you typically pay more. Perhaps they will start to carry less expensive yarns.


I shop online but also support my LYS. Yes, she charges more (but then there's no shipping charge). She'll usually tack on two dollars to a skein. She does have overhead, after all. She's also a fountain of knowledge. Just had a one on one tutorial for the mattress stitch in the shop. No charge, and she helps me whenever I ask. She also has the books with the swatches in them, so I can see and touch what I want to buy. Ever try asking anybody in Walmart or Michaels for some one on one help?


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I love the Sudsy yarn at Willow. It makes soft wash cloths and dishcloths. They have a large variety of yarns.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's all about want and need and a question of demographics. If you live in an upper class district you will find different products than in a lower class district, it's about affordability and necessity. I used to work for a commercial real estate company and they <chose> which stores they wanted. ie no dollar store in a high end shopping center!!! We have no yarn stores around here our choice is Walmart and Micheals both an hour's drive....Micheals just opened a year ago and there is never anyone there why? because people around here just don't knit or do crafts for that matter....the kids do but few adults - the few I know mostly are artists - drawing sceneries etc. the knitted things are mostly machine made...I live more in a rural area and I thought there would be more yarn stores - our fabric (one and only) had to move after 40 years in the same place because of high rent! Her fabrics are nothing to brag about and in town Montreal - you have to buy huge quantities and mostly not open to public. The clothes are pathetically made and cheap but the cost isn't - I personally think younger people are not interested in making hand made things. We have a Christmas market every year and they sell hand made things but the prices ie a scarf $150 is just not affordable! I make things for family and once they had visited the market they appreciate hand made things I do make although mine are not alpaca or any fancy wool!! Shopping on-line is not affordable with the delivery charge starting at $25.00 to money exchange duty fees and taxes. So people in the US are very very lucky to have what they do but they don't realize it.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

suzannejef said:


> I just wish AC Moore would start to carry something new. It the same ole stuff they have had for years. They don't even change up the colors. I leave empty handed and frustrated. Then go order some yummy yarn online.


Our AC Moore has a huge yarn department and constantly offers new yarns. This store is in an area of many senior communities and the yarn department is always very busy. That may be the reason. I hope this continues.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> It's all about want and need and a question of demographics. If you live in an upper class district you will find different products than in a lower class district, it's about affordability and necessity. I used to work for a commercial real estate company and they <chose> which stores they wanted. ie no dollar store in a high end shopping center!!! We have no yarn stores around here our choice is Walmart and Micheals both an hour's drive....Micheals just opened a year ago and there is never anyone there why? because people around here just don't knit or do crafts for that matter....the kids do but few adults - the few I know mostly are artists - drawing sceneries etc. the knitted things are mostly machine made...I live more in a rural area and I thought there would be more yarn stores - our fabric (one and only) had to move after 40 years in the same place because of high rent! Her fabrics are nothing to brag about and in town Montreal - you have to buy huge quantities and mostly not open to public. The clothes are pathetically made and cheap but the cost isn't - I personally think younger people are not interested in making hand made things. We have a Christmas market every year and they sell hand made things but the prices ie a scarf $150 is just not affordable! I make things for family and once they had visited the market they appreciate hand made things I do make although mine are not alpaca or any fancy wool!! Shopping on-line is not affordable with the delivery charge starting at $25.00 to money exchange duty fees and taxes. So people in the US are very very lucky to have what they do but they don't realize it.


Crafty Grandma, I have heard other crafters say the same thing about the expense for them, living in Canada. If you ever visit friends here in the US, perhaps you can be prepared to shop for yarn while you're here. I have also read, here on KP, that many find great yarn bargains in Canada's thrift and or charity shops.


----------



## Reddogknit (Jan 6, 2015)

Just said this weekend that I give up Michael's fir yarn. Terrible, no selection any longer. Guess they are giving up on yarn. JoAnn's a little better but I don't seem to find as much there anymore either and the same with WalMart. That leaves A C Moore and Hobby Lobby which are a distance away.and gas is so expensive. Getting harder to enjoy shopping for yarn. Not many LYS in the area. Online hate waiting for things to come. LOL very frustrating.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

peacefulknitter said:


> Maybe this is all good news for LYSs, of course you typically pay more. Perhaps they will start to carry less expensive yarns.


One can hope you are correct. Wouldn't that be great if that happened? :thumbup:


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

KroSha said:


> The lady in the fabric/yarn/craft department at Walmart told me that the corporate strategy is to push customers into buying online.
> 
> The selection is huge and the prices are good, it's just that there's a delay in getting your merchandise, and you can't touch it first.


But... if you get it shipped to the store for pick up, there is no shipping fee. The shipping often stops me from ordering from others online.


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

sam0767 said:


> I checked out the line of yarn on Walmarts on line site. Wow twice the variety on line than in the store. You can order site to site and not pay for shipping and just pick up your order at the store. Going to try that.


I've done this a couple of times, works well, only a few days delay. With name brand yarns, you pretty much know what it feels like, and how it will work up.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

my local walmart is increasing their craft department including yarn and needles. they used to a quarter of one aisle, now they have two aisles one whole side is yarn and crochet threads. 
my local joanns has been reducing yarn and fibre crafts for finished products that just sit there and collect dust. cutesy chatchke that is cheaply made in china or taiwan.
i don't even go into michael's anymore and i have notified corporate of their loss of a customer. they have the same crap as joann's.
also the only yarns available are worsted weight acrylic or cotton.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

KroSha said:


> The lady in the fabric/yarn/craft department at Walmart told me that the corporate strategy is to push customers into buying online.
> 
> The selection is huge and the prices are good, it's just that there's a delay in getting your merchandise, and you can't touch it first.
> 
> ...


This explains a lot! It is easier to order online and you have a large selection (if you already know how a certain yarn feels) and the prices are great. If you pick up at the nearest store shipping is free, but then since you're already in the store, you end up buying other stuff. Another thing I despise about WalMart.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Buy online, you can get better deals and better quality yarns!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

One way to get through to Wal Mart is to write, email or call 1 800 wal mart. If enough people question or send their opinions there can be changes from the young corporate types who make the decisions there. Many think that it's an age thing and that's out of date, etc.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

The strange thing here where I live in Canada is Michaels opened last year and since then Walmart stocks has been better. Once upon a time hardly anything until around Christmas time then lots of yarn but you had to be there at the right time or all gone. They are only a block apart in the Mall


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am in Canada and the same thing is done here. Every time I go to our local hardware store they either do not have the item I want or only one or two on the shelf. They were advertising this wash bucket with a mop. Everytime I went in they did not have any so I eventually had to order it from them and that took two weeks to arrive. It is the same for paint. When stores have sales in their weekly flyers they only have about two or three in stock. About the only stores you can really count on are grocery stores and pharmacy's. oh and another trick they pull of is they put the sale sticker under a product that sits beside the actual one that is on sale. So you get to the cash and then have to make a choice to either say f k it and leave or pay for the one you picked up because you are either to upset or embarrassed to go back and change it. I can go on all day. Sorry if I spoiled your thunder. Hope you have a nice day today.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> May be area specific as JoAnn, Michael's and Hobby Lobby here seem to have quite a bit.


I am in a small city in Canada and we have the same problem here with merchandise. Maybe its the small towns and cities that get treated this way.


----------



## tinywhitecottage (Jul 20, 2014)

Have your son go to thrift shops, he just may find the perfect yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a "sign of the times" IMO. I remember the days when teens "hung out" at the local shopping mall and malls had to beef up security/make rules limiting teens shopping. 

My 16 year old daughter won't be "caught dead" in the mall... her and her friends shop ONLINE ONLY! I don't mind because it saves time, she finds great bargains and searches for free shipping and discount codes. She saves me time and money! I still like to "try on" before I buy, but most sites have free returns as well... So my argument doesn't really fly at all.....

The stores will choose to carry what SELLS best (they are in business to make $) so stock/selection will vary between stores in different areas. It has always been and will always likely be this way.... I choose not to complain/fight it but have started shopping online more for a better selection.


----------



## LUAE42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We have one local WalMart that I hate for many reasons, but the one that sealed it was that their yarn selection was the end of an aisle. Four shelves, two feet wide. That was it. Their whole craft section was half an aisle.

Now, the one that is actually closest to me has a half aisle just for yarn, but has three ailses for their craft section. I usually only get the cones of Peaches & Cream, tho.

Our Joann's has a pi$$-poor selection of crochet hooks and needles but lots of yarn, and our Michael's yarn selection is diminishing but have most of the common sizes of tools. 

Fortunately, they're all kinda close together. Sometimes I have to make the whole circuit to get everything for a project.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't like to buy online, for I like to feel the yarn and see a tension sample if they have one. It seems that though more people are knitting these days, there is less variety locally,except for small onwer operated stores, which by their nature need to charge hig prices to cover their costs. I find, though, that the advice I get from the small stores is valuable in itself, so probably outwweighs the sting of the prices.

Use them or lose them. If we don't buy from small local stores, we'll soon have no option but to order online, or spin our own yarn.


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

After not knitting for 30 years and recently blessed with two great grandchildren, I went to Michael's in Oveanside, CA for yarn and was overwhelmed with choices. Entrance to yarn aisles always has large display and these huge "pounders" were what I needed for simple blankets that r washable. On their mailing list now so receive coupons. Son picked put yarn for a hat that was so soft and color perfect for male. Lucky and as SF member said, " location specific". Ione


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ceejay42 said:


> There are two Michael's near my house, and one of them has a lot of yarn and the other has very little. There's a third one near my work that has a decent selection.
> Same with JoAnn's, one near home and one near work, one of them has a very little yarn but the other one has a TON. When I really need something specific I go to that JoAnn's and usually find what I need.
> 
> So yeah, it's the luck of the draw! (and location)


That seems to be the trend now. If there are two branches of the same store, One will carry more yarn and the other will concentrate on something else.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to agree-more and more stores are only carrying what is the current flavor of color for the month/year. Whatever the popular color is. Our Michaels here has several rows but its of the current colors etc.. 
I usually have to go to Jo-Ann's to get the color I truly want or need. There are no yarn shops where I live so I have no choice but to go to either Denver or Salt Lake City to buy yarns if I want a specific color or specific yarn.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

never thought of the storage idea. Smart woman


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

MzKnitCro said:


> May be area specific as JoAnn, Michael's and Hobby Lobby here seem to have quite a bit.


my Michael's and JoAnn stores in Portland have a lot of aisles of yarn-guess I'm lucky. I agree about Walmart, though-their supply is almost zero.


----------



## patriciaah (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm almost ready to swear off Walmart. I can find their stuff elsewhere and am VERY tired of the lack of service. Needed some fabric about 4 months ago, waited for someone to show up, page for someone twice. After 45 minutes, left my buggy and walked out. They didn't need my business.


----------



## Gramames (Apr 25, 2015)

I have started to buy my yarn on line. I have gotten some beautiful yarn from Craftsy that was on sale and only bought it (even thought I had never heard of the brand) cause it was such a discount and I really can't afford expensive yarn. I was thrilled with it. I also buy from Herrchiners and Mary Maxim. Hate paying shipping charge, but as I live in the country with no craft store near by, I figure it a gas money.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

I was in Michael's today. They have a pretty good yarn selection but when I asked where I could find Sugar and Cream yarn he replied "I have no idea." Flabbergasted, before I could say anything, another employee chided him and told him he should have said "I don't know but I'll find out," and then he did. I was not impressed by the initial response.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

WHY does a male care what color the dishcloths are? Heck he should be happy to get them. Tell him the dishes won't know the difference.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

WHY does a male care what color the dishcloths are? Heck he should be happy to get them. Tell him the dishes won't know the difference.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I buy my yarn through ebay: ICE yarn which is sent from turkey. Even with shipping, the prices and quality are super and the yarn has been wonderful. I always get the yarn within one week with no custom problems.
Might be worth checking it out. They also have a huge website http://www.yarn-paradise.com/which has a huge seection.
I do prefer ordering through ebay just in case there would be any problems, I could get my money back. So far I am totally happy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> WHY does a male care what color the dishcloths are? Heck he should be happy to get them. Tell him the dishes won't know the difference.


While I agree with you that the colour of the dishcloth has no influence on how well it does its job, I must object to your blanket statement about males and colours.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I went to Walmart yesterday. Not long ago they did not carry fabric. Now they have both sides of an isle with bolts of fabric. However, the yarn section is only about 1/4 of one side of an isle. Not much in the way of accessories either.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jbweaver said:


> They do seem to carry more on-line. I have made several on-line purchases and had it shipped to the store to avoid paying shipping. They send an e-mail when it comes in.


Yes, I've done the same.

However, in spite of free shipping to the store, as previously mentioned, there is a delay in receiving the merchandise.

it is generally taken 6 to 10 days to be available for store pickup.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> ... our fabric (one and only) had to move after 40 years in the same place because of high rent! Her fabrics are nothing to brag about and in town Montreal - you have to buy huge quantities and mostly not open to public. ...


Even though most of the needle trade has shipped it's operations overseas, there are still scads of open-to-the-public yard-goods stores where one buys by the yard/meter, not in bulk. The ones I know most about are concentrated on St.-Hubert just north of Jean-Talon. There must be a dozen in that first block alone. No, they're not fancy. Bolts are more likely piled helter-skelter, and the customer service mayn't be the world's best, but the fabrics _are there_ for those who sew. I avoid them, since I'd rather not sew.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> WHY does a male care what color the dishcloths are? Heck he should be happy to get them. Tell him the dishes won't know the difference.


A lot of men care about how things look and enjoy seeing colors coordinated.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean

Ahhhhhhhh.......

No more Dutchie.......

Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Jessica-Jean
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh.......
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I am in a small city in Canada and we have the same problem here with merchandise. Maybe its the small towns and cities that get treated this way.


Montreal is hardly a small city, yet the differences between same-name stores that are within a 25-mile radius is amazing. This goes for big name stores such as Michael's and lesser entities such as Renaissance/Goodwill Industries. When I fell the urge to buy yarn, I make the rounds of the second-hand stores. In one, I'll find nothing; in the next, I come out with huge quantities of yarn. There's no telling in advance what may turn up where or when.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I have not been in Michaels in a long time. I do know that you can go online to Walmart.com and they have lots and lots and lots of yarn to choose from. You can then have it shipped to your local Walmart for free! You just go there to pick it up and who does not live fairly close to a Walmart these days? I myself have ordered this way quite often.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

cc1945 said:


> I buy my yarn through ebay: ICE yarn which is sent from turkey. Even with shipping, the prices and quality are super and the yarn has been wonderful. I always get the yarn within one week with no custom problems.
> Might be worth checking it out. They also have a huge website http://www.yarn-paradise.com/which has a huge seection.
> I do prefer ordering through ebay just in case there would be any problems, I could get my money back. So far I am totally happy.


yes, ICE yarn has amazing fast delivery-I don't know how they do it from Turkey. My shipment only took 3 days and that was over a weekend! To others who are hesitant to buy without touching-I try to find reviews on the yarn, which can be helpful Also, even if a particular purchase isn't from Knitting Warehouse, I can often find a yarn I'm looking at on their site and can check their "softness meter", which is very useful. Here's their link: http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/knitting-warehouse-softness-meter.html


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I now buy yarn mostly online. I either buy Encore (when I want worsted weight or chunky weight), or I sometimes buy from Mary Maxim which has cute patterns, especially for little girls. The Michaels near me closed. JoAnns is very inconvenient, but the only place I can buy buttons--but the stores are messy. I won't shop at Walmart or Hobby Lobby because of the way they treat their employees. I think that generally you can trust Plymouth or Berocco yarns and I'm not bothered by not being able to feel them first.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

misellen said:


> A lot of men care about how things look and enjoy seeing colors coordinated.


When I worked, I always color coordinated the outfits I wore to the office including jewelry and wrist watches. One day one of the temps we had in the Billing Dept. (a man) complimented me on my color coordination. I was pleasantly surprised that a man would notice this.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello, ladies
I am a replenishment manager at michaels. In my store I just reset our yarn dept the department is one hundred and thirty five feet. It depends on the size of the store on how large or small the department will be.


----------



## lab36 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ladies, you must let your wishes known. Our local Walmart had signs for yarn close-out. All of my friends and neighbors And local and church knitting groups Wrote letters and delivered them to the manager of the store. His boss, a big-wig happened to be at the store that day, and was really impressed. We still have a very nice yarn department. And we let them know we were happy about it.


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i live in so.. calif and am happy to report that our Michaels has several aisles of yarn...


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

KroSha said:


> The lady in the fabric/yarn/craft department at Walmart told me that the corporate strategy is to push customers into buying online.
> 
> The selection is huge and the prices are good, it's just that there's a delay in getting your merchandise, and you can't touch it first.
> 
> ...


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought online (non yarn) from walmart once. Same price as if it were on the shelf. Was told that if I didn't want it or wasn't what I thought it would be, that's OK. They could put it out on floor and still sell it as it was still in their possession and they didn't have to reinventory it.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

We could order on line but there's something about holding that yarn in your hands, squeezing it, feeling its texture and putting it up against your neck to see if it's scratchy. (Oh my, I just read what I typed and it sounds like a steamy romance novel!)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> Hello, ladies
> I am a replenishment manager at michaels. In my store I just reset our yarn dept the department is one hundred and thirty five feet. *It depends on the size of the store on how large or small the department will be.*


That's a hard sell to me. I've watched the waxing and waning of the yarn section of a few of the three local-to-me Michaels. No change in store size, just variations in the number of shelves and mid-floor bins of yarn - for no apparent reason. It may just be because Michaels is relatively new to Quebec and they're feeling out the market. I don't know. I just observe. My stash is beyond S.A.B.L.E. :twisted:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Lucky me - our Michael's has a fairly large yarn department and carries a reasonably good selection of basic yarns. For anything out of the ordinary I visit the LYS closest to my home and have found their prices compare favourably to on-line especially when you factor in the S&H costs. I have also bought yarn from Amazon which offers free shipping on purchases over $25.00. A friend just gave me a gift certificate for a yarn shop further afield - looking forward to going there soon!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad you're back 'Dutchie' !


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> It's all about want and need and a question of demographics. If you live in an upper class district you will find different products than in a lower class district, it's about affordability and necessity. I used to work for a commercial real estate company and they <chose> which stores they wanted. ie no dollar store in a high end shopping center!!! We have no yarn stores around here our choice is Walmart and Micheals both an hour's drive....Micheals just opened a year ago and there is never anyone there why? because people around here just don't knit or do crafts for that matter....the kids do but few adults - the few I know mostly are artists - drawing sceneries etc. the knitted things are mostly machine made...I live more in a rural area and I thought there would be more yarn stores - our fabric (one and only) had to move after 40 years in the same place because of high rent! Her fabrics are nothing to brag about and in town Montreal - you have to buy huge quantities and mostly not open to public. The clothes are pathetically made and cheap but the cost isn't - I personally think younger people are not interested in making hand made things. We have a Christmas market every year and they sell hand made things but the prices ie a scarf $150 is just not affordable! I make things for family and once they had visited the market they appreciate hand made things I do make although mine are not alpaca or any fancy wool!! Shopping on-line is not affordable with the delivery charge starting at $25.00 to money exchange duty fees and taxes. So people in the US are very very lucky to have what they do but they don't realize it.


So right! My last visit to Quebec City was during the April school vacation. I am in love with QC, but shopping is generally more pricey (even before adding the high tax) than in my part of the U.S. I have not purchased any yarn there, because any time I go anywhere in Canada it is on a "family vacation," so we do things that ~~sadly~~ do not involve shopping for Mom's stuff. 
:thumbdown:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Granny2005 said:


> my son wants me to make him some dish cloths. of courae I didnt have the color he wanted. went to Wlmrt. they disnt have it, they. only have one ailse of yarn! 😡 today I ran into Michaels's. same story less & less yarn. I did manage to get 6. skeins of cotton. $1.98 each. the cashier asked me how I was & I said angry. when asked why I said every time I come in here you have leas & less yarn.
> 
> the stores ate full of. raft stuff and not to put anyones craft down at least with yarn you make clothing not just dust colle tors. are thesrorea trying to put yarn out of business? when is it now the trend to carry less & less?
> 
> thanks for letting me vent.


The old supply and demand problem.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Momvam said:


> I agree, about the only stores I can find a decent selection of yarn is Ac Moore or Joann fabric. I like Michael's Loop yarn, bit there isn't much else to choose from. I hear your pain. Every time I go there I find less and less I like. Those are the only 3 stores near me. I'm sure there are more but I'm not willing to drive more than 30 minutes from my home to buy yarn, so I usually buy alot when I go


When I lived in NJ we had a couple of wonderful AC Moores within easy driving distance and they had wonderful yarn selections. My knitting and crochet friends and I loved those stores!!

Michaels only would stock 3 skeins of any yarn color dyelot, so things like big sweaters or afghans were impossible without driving to several stores and being very lucky. There were no LYS nearby either, only three in the entire state back then, and online shopping was in it's infancy. When I first moved to AZ I was thrilled to have so many LYS nearby, but more than half are closed now.

I think as more Box Store employees demand big raises, those stores will cut staff and stock and force shoppers to their online sites to keep costs and therefore prices down.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

There's always the days of yore! Get some sheep or llamas - raise them, shear them, spin the yarn, dye the yarn, knit the yarn.

All you want -- well, sort of.

There used to be only a one or two car models -- now I can't recognize all the different models on the roads.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am lucky. We have a Len's Mills store in our town and they have a nice variety of yarn at I think pretty reasonable prices


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Other than Jo-Ann, I find that many stores do not stock as much yarn during the heat of summer - people have to many other things to do and during the rest of the year we have rain, snow, etc. that keeps us inside.

Besides unless you have air conditioning, working with yarn seems way to warm. IMHO LOL


----------



## B5218 (Jan 12, 2014)

My daughter moved to Appalachia. Walmart is a 70 mile round trip. I find it to be adequately stocked. They even have an easy to find staff member to do the cutting! Jo-Ann is a 160 mile round trip. The closest real-live book store is an 100 mile round trip. I usually take a selection of WIPs when I visit. If this gives her ideas, she either orders over the internet or I make the purchase at home (400 miles away) and mail it to her.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

As long as we're discussing down WalMart...I have gotten to the point where if I can buy what I need somewhere else, that's what I do. It's not only their yarn that is limited, it's everything. It's like their philosophy is "buy what we have on the shelf and like it" I find myself "settling" for whatever, even tho' it's not what I came for, it's "settle or nothing." 
Are there any Ben Franklin's left?? They had tons of yarn...


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry to say, but I looked up Ben Franklin Variety Stores and the article I read said they went b ankrupt around 1997~/-. I know ours closed and its yarn department was very busy. 
Was located on the outskirts of downtown, five minutes from everywhere and had a very good clientele from the secretaries who needed pantyhose without runners, tissue, etc.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

annhkmiller said:


> Sorry to say, but I looked up Ben Franklin Variety Stores and the article I read said they went b ankrupt around 1997~/-. I know ours closed and its yarn department was very busy.
> Was located on the outskirts of downtown, five minutes from everywhere and had a very good clientele from the secretaries who needed pantyhose without runners, tissue, etc.


Maybe it was only in certain locations. Ours seems to be still open in Monroe, WA

Ben Franklin Crafts and Frame Shop


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe we should all use my favorite complaint to companies
that do this kind of thing. Discrimination... I don't use
credit cards, I don't even want one, they only serve the
bank that hands them out, and gets everyone in debted to them.

A friend of mine used my words, as she wanted to make 
reservations at a hotel one state over, and because she
didn't have a credit card, they weren't going to give her
the reservation. She told me that she thought "what would
Dee do?" and proceded to tell the reservations clerk that
it was discrimination, when asked why, she said that you
are discriminating against people that don't have and don't
want credit cards. She got her reservations.

Every store of all kinds are only into selling their brand,
and you can't get what you want without going to several
different stores, we have Walmart here, but in Keizer,
we have Michaels, then in Salem, there is Joanns and 
Craft warehouse, maybe more, but I don't get around
salem that much. We have one LYS in Aurora, and it
is expensive and hard to get into, not handicap accessable.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

in my area there 1 Michael's, 1 A.C.Moore,1 Hobby Lobby,2 Joann's.6 Wal-mart's,3 K-Mart(no more yarn). 1 Walmart in my back yard, the rest are between 30-45 min away. everyone is a toss up. i could spend a WHOLE day and could come up empty along with a full tank of gas. When ??? we had a Zayre/Ames i could go any time and come out with yarn,STILL HAVE SOME. Sears,Bradlees,Two Guys, ALWAYS had yarn. now in the MODERN times you almost have to online. i go to 'knitting warehouse.com' for the 'normal' yarn. any fancy or better yarns i have to go 45 min. to WEBS in Northampton. it is a carousel of yarns to get what you want.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't mind craft items in the craft stores, even if I have no interest in that craft. It is the amount of space given to home dec items that makes me crazy. I don't like to buy yarn on line, or at least not until I've used it at least once. I like to see the true color and check out the "scratchiness" factor, especially when making clothing. And I want to go home with it that day, not some indeterminate future date. I'm sure the there must be some marketing success in driving the business to the on line sites, for me it just drives me to another retailer.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I buy on line because I can't get out much. We have 1 LYS here but the prices are outrageous. Just got a new Michaels about 2 1/2 miles away but haven't gotten there yet. I would really like to see the yarn in person. If it is a yarn I know, I don't mind buying on line but there are so many new things that I just have to take a chance on.......or ask about them here on KP.


 I AM SORRY YOU DONT GET OUT MUCH neither do i . after getting the dog out for a walk doing dishes and a few light things i am way too tired cuz of body and mind , heh . you are not alone !! i have contentment to a degree now though in my older age and cherish some of my quieter life so God bless you my dear - glad you can still knit .


----------



## mustsal (Aug 8, 2011)

BASKET-WEAVE dish or face cloths--

My favorite cotton yarn for dish cloths, face cloths, toys, even a summer vest for my granddaughter is Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton". It is super soft, made in Turkey, and sells for $3.29/skein. Solid colors have 180yds (worsted weight) which makes 4 cloths. The multi-colored skeins have 153yds according to their labels. 

On the Hobby Lobby website, (www.hobbylobby.com) you will find a printable coupon for 40% discount on one regularly priced item. Then the price of the skein becomes $1.97. I take a few extra coupons with me to give to other shoppers.  I do that quietly. ))) Fortunately I live very close to their store, so I end up in there often....

I make cloths in a basket weave pattern as follows:

Cast on 35sts:
ROW 1: K5,P5 and continue to the end of the row.
Row 2: P5,K5 and continue to the end of the row.
Repeat this pattern for 8 rows, and continue the same pattern for the next 8 rows making sure to starting the "new block section" by knitting above a purl, and purling above the knits for another 8 row section.

Continue in this manner until you have completed seven alternating block pattern sections - each individual "block" section will be 5sts wide and 8 rows high for a total of 56 rows. Remember to alternate pattern after every 8 rows, to knit above the purls and purl above the knits - this alternates block positions to create a "basket weave" pattern. 

Again, "block row" sections are a total of 5sts wide and 8 rows high, creating a total of 7 block sections that alternate every 8 rows. 

Have Fun!!!!!


----------



## mustsal (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry, the above cloths.....when finished I weave the yarn "tails" into a column of knit stitches and then secure with a narrow machine zg-zag stitch. That never comes undone no matter how many times the cloths are thrown in the washer and dryer. Forgot to include that in the directions for "BASKET-WEAVE" dish/face cloths. ))


----------



## Granny2eleven (Feb 13, 2015)

We are fortunate to have multiple JoAnn's, Wal-Marts, and Michaels in our area. I find each store is different! I check out each, when I'm in that area, to see what's available. Prices very also. I make washcloths for grandchildren and dish cloths for daughters-in-law. Cotton is @ $1.79-$1.99 per 2 oz./or $7.97 for a 14 oz. cone. Particular colors are sometimes harder to find. I mostly use Sugar and Cream. If you are happy with a particular brand it might be easier to find the colors you want on line.


----------



## Granny2eleven (Feb 13, 2015)

We are fortunate to have multiple JoAnn's, Wal-Marts, and Michaels in our area. I find each store is different! I check out each, when I'm in that area, to see what's available. Prices very also. I make washcloths for grandchildren and dish cloths for daughters-in-law. Cotton is @ $1.79-$1.99 per 2 oz./or $7.97 for a 14 oz. cone. Particular colors are sometimes harder to find. I mostly use Sugar and Cream. If you are happy with a particular brand it might be easier to find the colors you want on line.


----------



## Granny2eleven (Feb 13, 2015)

There are new young knitters and crocheters out there! Our local library even has a group of Teen knitters who meet one evening a week. I have two granddaughters(ages 22 and 18) who are knitters. I also have younger granddaughters who see me knitting and show an interest. It is just a matter of time, and finger dexterity, before they start too. Many times when I have an appointment that I know will have a waiting period, I take a small project with me. I am always surprised by the number of women who tell me they wished they could knit or crochet. I show them stitches as time allows, and I tell them it is not hard to learn. I also tell them about our local knitting guild, that has been around for more than 25 years.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

mustsal said:


> BASKET-WEAVE dish or face cloths--
> 
> My favorite cotton yarn for dish cloths, face cloths, toys, even a summer vest for my granddaughter is Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton". It is super soft, made in Turkey, and sells for $3.29/skein. Solid colors have 180yds (worsted weight) which makes 4 cloths. The multi-colored skeins have 153yds according to their labels.
> 
> ...


Ooh, thank you for this easy pattern! And I'll try your zig-zag tip, too!


----------

